# Looking to take a day trip



## randypetruga (Dec 23, 2009)

Looking to take a trip tp a show in the U S , Starting point Toronto , are there some close .


----------



## Nightstalker (Mar 30, 2010)

If you go to ReptileExpo.com you will be able to see the list of shows in the Northeast. There is the New England Reptile Expo in Manchester, New Hampshire April 11, 9AM-4PM at the Radisson Hotel 700 Elm Street.

April 18 is the New York Reptile Expo, 10AM-4PM at the Westchester County Center, White Plains, NY.

The website above is full of information about the shows and gives you the schedule for the rest of the year.


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

FrogDay is in California and will be held in Fremont on the 29th of May.check it out.


Sam


----------



## randypetruga (Dec 23, 2009)

Ok thanks now to start planing .Is there some with more supplies than others .


----------



## Nightstalker (Mar 30, 2010)

Sorry, forgot to put the web page up.

Welcome to ReptileExpo.com

If you go to the vendor list, it will show you what vendors will be there. You can pretty much find everything you need to start a viv, animals included.


----------



## randypetruga (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks I found it . I was thinking of the white plains show any one from here selling , or going . Thanks Randy


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

SamsonsFrogs said:


> FrogDay is in California and will be held in Fremont on the 29th of May.check it out.
> 
> 
> Sam


That is a bit of a drive from Toronto...

White Plains is still a long drive from TO, 8-10 hours depending on traffic, but Black Jungle is always there and has a huge inventory. Just remember you might have difficulties getting wood, plants, live stuff across the border...

There is a big expo coming up in Sept. I think in Toronto and UE will be vending.


----------



## randypetruga (Dec 23, 2009)

We vend at the Toronto shows aswell, UE doesnt carry many unique Pum's, which is what we are interested in.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

I don't see many if any Pumilios at the White Plains show. If I were you I would save my day trip for a meeting somewhere in the Northeast rather than go to a show where there aren't many dart tables. Unless of course you are interested in snakes and lizards than a show would be better


----------



## randypetruga (Dec 23, 2009)

How would I find out about the meeting , and the dates . Thanks Randy


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Keep an eye on these 2. Look for one that is close to you. The Michigan guys have quite a few meetings

MidWest - Dendroboard

NorthEast - Dendroboard


----------

